# Mixing Neocaridina and Caridina Shrimp`



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

No personal experience, but from what I heard, many Caradinas tend to breed slower at higher pH levels where-as many Neos tend to breed slower at lower pH levels. So... depending on the pH, may depend on how quickly one or the other will out-breed the other species. Part of this could be due to KH. I can't confirm, but I've heard that Neos do better with some KH over none, where-as Caridinas usually thrive from low KH to none.

I suspect that many may find best results in a "happy medium"... higher acceptable end for Caridinas and lower acceptable end for Neos. Which may be about 6.8 pH?



Feel free to ignore!


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha thanks for the post! Yep from what I have read that is my understanding exactly. I agree that there is likely some kind of overlap, but will likely not produce optimum results for either genus. I am just curious if anyone has tried this and what parameters seemed to be this middle ground. If all else fails, I might just experiment myself


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Recently took down my dedicated PFR tank and put them in with my CRS while I get another tank ready. 

So far so good. Both have had babies since together but no new berried females since Iput them together 2-3 weeks ago. 

They get along nice ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

I've got some BKK's arriving today and am probably going to kick the rcs out. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

